# What browser do you use



## EmoWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Yup, just a simple, informational poll.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 30, 2009)

Firefox baby!

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=euZ0j7vtKEQ


----------



## Raithah (Jan 30, 2009)

Aww, no love for [Lynx]?


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 30, 2009)

firefox ftw!


----------



## Runefox (Jan 30, 2009)

Firefox exclusively now that Chrome's rendering engine is broken. I missed my add-ons quite a bit, actually, and the newer 3.x builds of Firefox are pretty snappy, even when loaded down.

You missed Konqueror, though. It's a pretty widespread browser on the Linux side (used to be the analogue to IE in my books, especially how it integrates with KDE). There's others, too, but nobody actually uses Galeon, Epiphany or Mozilla, and K-Meleon and Iceweasel don't count (derivatives).

EDIT: Lawl at Lynx. I have a "Lynx Viewer" plugin (Yellowpipe Lynx Viewer Tool) for Firefox because text browsers are awesome. Well. Not really. Either way, Links is a much more feature-complete text-based web browser.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 30, 2009)

Raithah said:


> Aww, no love for [Lynx]?



The yiffy goodness on FA just isn't the same on Lynx.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdBnwGqq3rE

And Opera, and Prism, and basically anything but Internet Explorer.

(Except for testing.)


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hmm... as of now Firefox is winning.
Looks like one of two reasons:
(1) Firefox is one of the most functional browsers around
       or
(2) Its just Fire "Fox"

I'm watching you, Foxes... *waits for fox overflow*


----------



## pheonix (Jan 30, 2009)

Firefox, it's never failed me.


----------



## Koda (Jan 30, 2009)

Firefox! Of course


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 30, 2009)

I use Internet Explorer. It works for me. I have had no problems with it. It could be better, but I would not use anything else. Just preference I guess.

EDIT: I just voted. I am the only one so far with IE. I am unique!


----------



## Wuxade (Jan 30, 2009)

Safari.  It works fine.  Sometimes Firefox for certain things...


----------



## Aden (Jan 31, 2009)

Operaaaaa


----------



## Nikolai (Jan 31, 2009)

Firefox. I've tried IE and Firefox only, and I find Firefox to be expecially good. At least, good enough for me.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 31, 2009)

Firefox...Because Chrome sucked, and IE is even worse.


----------



## Ruiner (Jan 31, 2009)

Safari 4 Developers Preview. Firefox is just slow as all hell for me, so I use Safari instead. Maybe it's faster than Fx because it's just a Dev preview and doesn't have all the extra junk in it yet, but either way, it runs great, and I absolutely love the ability to create WebApplications right from the File menu. It's like saving a page, only a million times better.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 31, 2009)

Opera primarily.  Firefox for some things.  I don't touch IE or Chrome.  Konqueror was nice but seemed to have more trouble with flash content than Firefox.  (Konqueror reminds me of Firefox at times.)


----------



## Holsety (Jan 31, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> EDIT: I just voted. I am the only one so far with IE. I am unique!


You say that as if its a good thing...


I use FireFox, because my brother installed it (and set it to default browser) and it works better than IE for most things...


----------



## TheAffliction (Jan 31, 2009)

Flock (Based almost 100% on Firefox.)


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 31, 2009)

firefox should be the default browser. period.


----------



## xMoxiex (Jan 31, 2009)

Fireeeeefoxxxx.
â™¥​


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 31, 2009)

No love for Chrome? aww, come over here.
"Here, you might suck right now, but get those devs cracking, got it?"
Ok, somethings wrong when you start talking to web browsers.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 31, 2009)

Murzilla/5.0 (Windows 5.1) Furryfox/3.0.5


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 31, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> firefox should be the default browser. period.



Actually, I don't think there should be a "default" in any operating system.  *shrugs* Let the user pick what he/she likes.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 31, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Actually, I don't think there should be a "default" in any operating system.  *shrugs* Let the user pick what he/she likes.


Yeah, but the standard browser that comes with the operating system. Like microsoft IE comes with windows. Firefox should be the standard for ALL operating systems.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 31, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> Yeah, but the standard browser that comes with the operating system. Like microsoft IE comes with windows. Firefox should be the standard for ALL operating systems.



yeah but the IE is a(nother) bad) microsoft product, so its not gonna happen that they include a non-MS product^^
but you are right, FF should be the standard!


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jan 31, 2009)

Mozilla's flaming fox. The one with the icon that looks like it's humping a planet.
Yeah, that one.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 31, 2009)

which ones do I use??

Firefox, Konqueror, IE, Opera, Safari, Chrome, Lynx, Netscape..

Preference in that order.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm a furry, I have to use the fox.


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 31, 2009)

Orchestra said:


> I'm a furry, I have to use the fox.


You can use Lynx too.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 31, 2009)

This lynx sounds awesome.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 31, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> This lynx sounds awesome.



not really.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 31, 2009)

Eli said:


> not really.


What? Why? A text based console web browser, whats _not_ to like??

Hehe i've even downloaded a firefox app for my iphone xD


----------



## Aurali (Jan 31, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> What? Why? A text based console web browser, whats _not_ to like??
> 
> Hehe i've even downloaded a firefox app for my iphone xD



Because the internet has evolved since 1990?


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 31, 2009)

Eli said:


> Because the internet has evolved since 1990?


Annnnddd? It's awesome xD its like going into your loft and getting out your dusty old SNES.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 31, 2009)

i has firefox ... cos we all know it pwns just as well as a Yiffy Kuriboh o.o


----------



## PeppermintRoo (Feb 2, 2009)

Eli said:


> not really.



There are two reasons I can think of of to use lynx (though I use links2 instead; it's much more developed.)

1) Automating web processes that rely on session id's and other anti-spamming methods.
2) If you're lacking a GUI but still need to look something up.  (This mainly applies to when I'm setting up a FreeBSD server or desktop, or when I've been playing a bit too roughly with a computer and have made the x server explode.)

That said, my browser of choice is Vimperator (Firefox with the vimperator addon; it completely takes over and changes every way you interact with firefox.)


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 2, 2009)

Blackberry Browser. OpenWave for WAP, Pocket IE, Netscape-PDA  

And on the desktop/laptop.......actually, I use them all.


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 4, 2009)

PS3 browser....NOT that is crap i made the smart choice and is using anything but IE


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 4, 2009)

Netscape.


----------



## Pi (Feb 4, 2009)

Eli said:


> Because the internet has evolved since 1990?



Elinks supports Javascript, CSS2, HTML4, and all those buzzwords. Just because it doesn't inline pictures doesn't make it useless. In fact, it's what makes my p166 laptop actually useful in its own right as opposed to just a terminal.

Cut the short-sighted bullshit. 8)


----------



## Aurali (Feb 4, 2009)

Pi said:


> Elinks supports Javascript, CSS2, HTML4, and all those buzzwords. Just because it doesn't inline pictures doesn't make it useless. In fact, it's what makes my p166 laptop actually useful in its own right as opposed to just a terminal.


Notice I was talking about Lynx, and not Elinks, I have not had any experience on the latter, and I did not, nor will not say anything about it. Lynx on the other hand.. renders horribly and to me is impossible to follow. 

So before you say something like:


> Cut the short-sighted bullshit. 8)



You might as well get your argument straight before you make yourself look like an idiot.


----------



## Pi (Feb 4, 2009)

Eli said:


> Notice I was talking about Lynx



Sounded to me like you were imprecating all "text based console web browsers". Maybe look into the genre before you shit on all of them.


----------



## An Theris (Feb 5, 2009)

Opera User here, with Fire Fox as a secondary browser, in case some site doesn't like Opera


----------



## Rakiao (Feb 6, 2009)

use both IE8 and firefox

IE8 = download stuff
firefox = everything else


----------



## Moka (Feb 7, 2009)

Technically I use the WebKit nightly builds instead of Safari proper. The new Web Inspector panel they added is much nicer to work with than Firebug.

I use Firefox when Safari isn't available or supported.

I'll also use Lynx (or (E)Links if it's available) on occasion, just because it's convenient if I'm in a terminal window.

Sadly, I'm occasionally forced to use IE for testing purposes. I feel like I have to take a shower afterwords, though.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 7, 2009)

Firefox and Chrome for when I need the Incognito mode.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 7, 2009)

Firefox mainly, but I'm taking a liking to Chrome and Opera as well.. depends on what I'm doing.


----------



## seanm07 (Feb 7, 2009)

Firefox V.3


----------



## dragonfire89 (Feb 7, 2009)

I use firefox, those I've also messed with Shiretoko (the firefox dev build)


----------



## Zanzer (Feb 7, 2009)

IE I love it.


----------



## Zeraio (Feb 7, 2009)

Mozilla firefox with an added upgrade of weather.


----------



## Lumpy (Feb 7, 2009)

chrome


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 7, 2009)

you can chose a browser theme with firefox


----------



## Eevee (Feb 9, 2009)

Zanzer said:


> IE I love it.


what do you love about it


----------



## Riptor (Feb 9, 2009)

Firefox, of course. Also, what kind of dummy uses IE? All that does is open yourself up to viruses.


----------



## FelixAlexander (Feb 9, 2009)

Firefox :> And not only because of the "fox" part


----------



## Nakhi (Feb 9, 2009)

I just downloaded Firefox and I am not impressed.


----------



## Reapler (Feb 9, 2009)

I can't help but notice that there's no Netscape option.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 9, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> I just downloaded Firefox and I am not impressed.



What browser are you switching from? Were you expecting your net speed to be a bizzilion times faster, or it to flash colors and tell you how beautiful you are?


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 9, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> What browser are you switching from? Were you expecting .... it to flash colors and tell you how beautiful you are?



Well if he was, there's probably an add-on that does that  

<3 firefox


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 9, 2009)

Firefox, because IE is bad, mmkay?


----------



## sdm42393 (Feb 9, 2009)

Opera, because Firefox completely sucks on my computer.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 9, 2009)

Reapler said:


> I can't help but notice that there's no Netscape option.


That would be (the fact that nobody uses it notwithstanding) because Netscape is based on Mozilla Firefox now (whereas the opposite used to be true, since Mozilla (classic) began with Netscape's source code). And if you're still using Communicator 4.7... Well. Welcome to the *WOOOOORLD* OF *TOMORRROOOOOOOW*!


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 10, 2009)

Reapler said:


> I can't help but notice that there's no Netscape option.



Netscape's dead.  Netscape was the veteran of the Great Browser Wars traumatized by IE so badly that it couldn't understand that the '90s model of branding bloat, feature bloat, and proprietary extensions at all costs wasn't the way of the future.

The clearly aging Netscape abandoned everything that made them what they were with a Windows-only Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde browser, launched to such fanfare that they declared all other browsers outdated and in need of upgrade, including the (much newer) latest version of their estranged grandchild Mozilla Firefox.

They followed that embarrassing browser endeavor with a stint as a dial-up only ISP in an age of broadband access, available only in markets with broadband providers.  Finally, they threw it all away, wanting to go out in a blaze of glory, and blew the last bit of worth their name had when they transformed their once-noble portal into a corrupt me-too imitation of Digg.

Netscape users should upgrade to either the Seamonkey suite or the Firefox-Thunderbird duo.  The only ones who shouldn't can't because Netscape 4 is it.


----------



## WarMocK (Feb 10, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> I just downloaded Firefox and I am not impressed.


You got to install it and start it, too. 

Oh yeah, FF, Opera, Iron(sometimes), and elinks (when I'm working on my server).


----------



## Nakhi (Feb 10, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> You got to install it and start it, too.
> 
> Oh yeah, FF, Opera, Iron(sometimes), and elinks (when I'm working on my server).



Don't treat me like an idiot, I know that. I DO NOT LIKE IT.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 10, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> Don't treat me like an idiot, I know that. I DO NOT LIKE IT.



Again I will ask; what browser are you switching from?
And what did you expect, it's proven to be faster (and it's a lot more modular with the ad-on's) than almost every other browser.

Depending on your computer it might be the faster one, or it might not work properly. Because computers are like that....
Chrome is easily the fastest, and opera ties a lot with Firefox sometimes pulling ahead, sometimes not. But none are as modular and flexible, in my opinion, as firefox.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Feb 10, 2009)

Firefox (3.0.0.6)! And mobile Opera (9.5 beta) on the phone. Firefox Fennec does not function on it yet. =(


----------



## Eevee (Feb 10, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> Don't treat me like an idiot, I know that. I DO NOT LIKE IT.


would you care to elaborate?


----------



## MDetector5 (Feb 10, 2009)

I used to use IE, then I found something damn better in Firefox. Every now and then I'd use Safari, though.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 10, 2009)

IE and Firefox work in pretty much the same way, with a similar layout, similar design, and function pretty much identically. There aren't many sites out there anymore worth visiting that support only IE, and IE is (and always has been) swiss-cheesed with security holes. If it's the look and feel, you can get IE's look and feel perfectly emulated in Firefox through the use of themes. I can't really think of any reason beyond stubbornness and personal attachment why someone would prefer it to another browser (unless the other browser provided significantly fewer key features or had a difficult to learn/use interface.


----------



## eternal_flare (Feb 11, 2009)

FireFox, like most do.


----------



## Ulfstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Firefox, Safari in a pinch.


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 13, 2009)

Internet Explorer 6.0 for most of it, FireFox 3 for video streaming. Commence the boo'ing.


----------



## ShadowWaterDragon (Feb 13, 2009)

Internet Explorer for school and any page that doesn't show up in other browsers
Firefox for downloading, comic reading, and other miscellaneous stuff
Google Chrome for any 'Art', 'Space', and other random sites.


----------



## Zareth (Feb 13, 2009)

firefox, bitches 8D


----------



## NiChan (Feb 13, 2009)

Firefox. But in a pinch, I'll use Internet Explorer.


----------



## Zareth (Feb 13, 2009)

NiChan said:


> Firefox. But in a pinch, I'll use Internet Explorer.



Ah, that reminds me. college uses IE for some reason o_o Oh, well. it's okay, but firefox is <3


----------



## Rezema (Feb 14, 2009)

I use Opera and Firefox, why two? No idea xD

I wuv em both *snuggles up to Firefox and Opera* ^.^


----------



## Gestinatio (Feb 15, 2009)

Firefox 3 here at home and 2 at college (I'm too lazy to download FF3ortable just for college)

IE when I'm forced to by annoying sites 

And I tried Chrome out on release, but it doesn't take up the OS-style, and doesn't go well with Noir.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 15, 2009)

I like to use Google Chrome when I'm on my computer. It's fast, I like the interface, and it's a lot more stable than IE, which keeps crashing no matter what you do. Otherwise, I'll use IE if I have to. 

And I just don't like foxes that much. Main reason why I won't go with Fire Fox.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Feb 16, 2009)

Firefox here.


----------



## Aryeonos (Feb 19, 2009)

Raithah said:


> Aww, no love for [Lynx]?



K how do I get it to work with vista?


----------



## Eevee (Feb 19, 2009)

looks like you downloaded source there, chief


----------



## Runefox (Feb 19, 2009)

Aryeonos said:


> K how do I get it to work with vista?


Yeah, like Eevee said, that's a source package. It's the code that you can actually read/modify that gets compiled into code your OS can understand and run.

You might look here, but you might also want to take a look at links2, which is a much more feature-rich text browser with mouse support, download manager, and other bells and whistles. In other words, Lynx's logical successor.


----------



## Aryeonos (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh HO! Yeah I knew it was more complicated, but the first time I was interneting was in 95 with a 95 with AOL so, just a wee bit after 1969.

I still dunno how to work it, I got no UNIX, or any clue for that matter.

So how do I go about compiling/running it?


----------



## Nylak (Feb 20, 2009)

Internet Explorer ftw!  Rah rah fight the powah.  *shot.*


----------



## Eevee (Feb 20, 2009)

Aryeonos said:


> So how do I go about compiling/running it?


you can try http://republika.pl/rkd/elinks-20060624.zip

or just get cygwin and install elinks with its package manager

but either way it's going to be in the windows command prompt (unless you get msys or console2) and thus going to kinda suck


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 23, 2009)

Firefox and Maxthon for when Firefox crashes and refuses to load on my desktop and not even trying to terminate the process (the process won't even respond) works.


----------



## virus (Feb 24, 2009)

I miss netscape it was my favorite. didn't vote for that reason.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 24, 2009)

> Firefox and Maxthon for when Firefox crashes and refuses to load on my desktop and not even trying to terminate the process (the process won't even respond) works.


Maxthon, you realize, is Internet Explorer in a pretty shell. 



virus said:


> I miss netscape it was my favorite. didn't vote for that reason.


And you realize that Mozilla is the new Netscape, both literally and figuratively, right? And that the new "Netscape" browser is based on Firefox, which is based on Mozilla, which was based on the original Netscape?


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 24, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Maxthon, you realize, is Internet Explorer in a pretty shell.



I figured. I just didn't like Opera. It lives up to it's name of being boring. I wanted something that has some of the same features that Firefox extensions have.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 24, 2009)

what does maxthon do that opera doesn't?


----------



## Shouden (Feb 24, 2009)

wow! I can't believe there's still that many people using Internet Explorer. Even after MS said they're not going to update it anymore period. IE is also VERY insecure as it's the oldest and was the most widely used browser...and it has no real firewall. It's very easy to hack, apparently.

I'm a Mac freak, so I use Safari.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 24, 2009)

Eevee said:


> what does maxthon do that opera doesn't?



Just about everything save for basic browsing in my experience. I found very little in the way of expansion. Maybe I was just looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Eevee (Feb 24, 2009)

GoldenJackal said:


> Just about everything save for basic browsing in my experience. I found very little in the way of expansion. Maybe I was just looking in the wrong place?


no, specifically, what does it not do?  opera isn't very extensible but there is a lot of stuff in its core.


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 24, 2009)

Firefox is god


----------



## CodArk2 (Feb 24, 2009)

safari 4 , but i have firefox on here too that i use sometimes(Safari is way faster, but doesnt go to some banking sites)


----------



## GoldenJackal (Feb 25, 2009)

Eevee said:


> no, specifically, what does it not do?  opera isn't very extensible but there is a lot of stuff in its core.



I honestly forget which features it specifically didn't have that I believe to be essentials, but it didn't have them. XD I'm spoiled when it comes to extensions. Plus, I didn't like the environment much. I don't think I'm going to be using Maxthon anymore either. I've been using my laptop, on which firefox works just fine, for web surfing anyway.


----------



## hollowx64 (Aug 7, 2009)

Firefox!
is simply the best.

(I got a tatoo of firefox logo in my butt XDDDD)


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 7, 2009)

hollowx64 said:


> Firefox!
> is simply the best.
> 
> (I got a tatoo of firefox logo in my butt XDDDD)


 WTF?


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 7, 2009)

I use the adaptive version of Konqurer, (BT-3 distro)


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 7, 2009)

i use FF most of the time... i loe all the addons that make it slim alnd dark cool colored (i need it mimimalized for my small moniter) ad i love the adblockers (not adblock itself,,,, it sucks really, but the others)

that doesnt mean i diss IE. i use it when sites require a substantial amount of flash and shockwave. thats why i hae the IE FF addon. so that i use less memory by having IE inside FF


----------



## Runefox (Aug 7, 2009)

More thread necro... Well, I guess it's better than reposting the topic. I'll reiterate that Chrome is my default browser and that it works very well. I use Firefox mainly for web development, and every other browser on my system (IE8, Opera, Safari) are for testing. I don't dare use IE for anything but accessing government sites that fail with other browsers. Because apparently IE is the most secure browser out there. Yeah. _Really_.


----------



## Stensca (Aug 9, 2009)

IE8/Chrome.

I'll start using Firefox a lot more once Mozilla implements Low IL's (coming in 3.6 is what I'm hearing).


----------



## Arcadium (Aug 9, 2009)

Diffrent Browsers for diffrent things.

Chrome for IRC and Hulu, for it's screen Real-estate.

Safari for a 2nd browser, weiter for less tabs in Firefox or if Firefox is acting up.

Firefox for everything else.


IE = Snail.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 9, 2009)

Firefox, cause it's furry! 

Seriously, I like FF's functionality, compared to most other browsers I've tested.


----------



## Lukar (Aug 9, 2009)

I use Firefox. It has alot of useful add-ons (And some that are shared with other browsers, but actually work _better_ on Firefox), it has reliable safety as long as you aren't an idiot, and its logo is a burning fox. What's _not_ to love?


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 9, 2009)

Firefox for the simple and sleek design. Very versatile with all the add-ons.


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 9, 2009)

Firefox, and sometimes Safari.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 9, 2009)

Internet Explorer.    I get ragged on all the time by friends about it.  >.>


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 9, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Internet Explorer.    I get ragged on all the time by friends about it.  >.>



i can see why :3

im using firefox.


----------



## Lukar (Aug 9, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Internet Explorer.    I get ragged on all the time by friends about it.  >.>



JOIN THE COOL CROWD BRO, WE HAVE VIRUSES COOKIES


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 9, 2009)

Firefox FTW.  I have Chrome, too, but I don't use it because I'm used to using Firefox.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 9, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Internet Explorer.    I get ragged on all the time by friends about it.  >.>





Lukar said:


> JOIN THE COOL CROWD BRO, WE HAVE VIRUSES COOKIES



You are a menace to the web and you should feel bad!


----------



## Lukar (Aug 9, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> You are a menace to the web and you should feel bad!



Suck my e-peen, woman!


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 9, 2009)

I wonder if Firefox would've been as popular with furries if it was called "Firebox" or something.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Suck my e-peen, woman!



I wouldn't touch your filthy e-peen. I bet you didn't even use a firewall last time you e-fucked.

Go drive-by download some AIDS




LizardKing said:


> I wonder if Firefox would've been as popular with furries if it was called "Firebox" or something.



Probably not, but I can be smug because I used it long before I got infected with furfaggotry.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 9, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Suck my e-peen, woman!



I'm afraid that your Internal Explorer is not standards-compliant.



LizardKing said:


> I wonder if Firefox would've been as popular with furries if it was called "Firebox" or something.



Hard to say.  If it weren't for a database program, the browser would've been called "Firebird" (and was for a while) to compliment Thunderbird.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 9, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Hard to say.  If it weren't for a database program, the browser would've been called "Firebird" (and was for a while) to compliment Thunderbird.



And then the next one could be Icebird, and then you'd have all 3 legendary PokÃ©mon.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 9, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> And then the next one could be Icebird, and then you'd have all 3 legendary PokÃ©mon.



What about Iceweasel?


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 9, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> And then the next one could be Icebird, and then you'd have all 3 legendary PokÃ©mon.



Firebird has evolved into Firefox!

Icebird has evolved into Iceweasel!  Wait... Wait...  Iceweasel has evolved into Ice Cat.

I'm serious.  The Debian folks didn't want to use the Firefox logo because it wasn't free, unlike the Firefox source code.  Then Mozilla told 'em they couldn't use the name unless they also used the logo, since both together are their brand.

So Debian rebranded Firefox as Iceweasel.

Some Debian-based Linux distros followed suit because it was less effort, but Ubuntu thought it was loony.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

Firefox... because... its  fox :3


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Aug 9, 2009)

I use firefox because it's awesome and foxy 
Also at the moment I'm trying out Google Chrome


----------



## VertMB (Aug 9, 2009)

Firefox, it sounds furrier.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 9, 2009)

Murrzilla/5.0 YiffyFox/3.5.2


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 9, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> i can see why :3
> 
> im using firefox.







SnowFox said:


> You are a menace to the web and you should feel bad!



X3  But I like doing that.


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 9, 2009)

I used to use Google Chrome, but I went back to Firefox


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 9, 2009)

Another Firefox user here.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 9, 2009)

Stensca said:


> I'll start using Firefox a lot more once Mozilla implements *Low IL's* (coming in 3.6 is what I'm hearing).


Buh? This is something I've never heard of and can't find any information on. Care to elaborate?



SnowFox said:


> I can be smug because I used it long before I got infected with furfaggotry.


 I used it since version 0.60/Firebird. It was _fast_. Faster than IE, and had a fairly minimalist interface. Not so anymore, however... Well. I've customized mine to be pretty much completely minimal as far as the interface goes.

It's my FTP client. =D


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 9, 2009)

FIREFAWX It's best.


----------



## Stensca (Aug 9, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Buh? This is something I've never heard of and can't find any information on. Care to elaborate?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandatory_Integrity_Control

It's how IE7/8 and Chrome run at below the users privilege level. They run at a Low IL, whereas the user runs at Medium IL.  It makes it significantly harder for someone to compromise the users machine with a browser exploit.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 9, 2009)

Stensca said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandatory_Integrity_Control
> 
> It's how IE7/8 and Chrome run at below the users privilege level. They run at a Low IL, whereas the user runs at Medium IL.  It makes it significantly harder for someone to compromise the users machine with a browser exploit.



Ah, OK, yes, I've heard of the concept, but not the term. However, in practice, IE7/8, in spite of their implementation of this, are still major vectors of attack and constitute the riskiest browsers to use right now aside from IE6. Browser exploits are still incredibly common with both IE7 and IE8 - Moreso than with Firefox (though at this point IE's security may actually be at the point where this is mainly due to the number of eyes looking at it for holes than the actual number or ease of use of said exploits).


----------



## Stensca (Aug 9, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Ah, OK, yes, I've heard of the concept, but not the term. However, in practice, IE7/8, in spite of their implementation of this, are still major vectors of attack and constitute the riskiest browsers to use right now aside from IE6. Browser exploits are still incredibly common with both IE7 and IE8 - Moreso than with Firefox (though at this point IE's security may actually be at the point where this is mainly due to the number of eyes looking at it for holes than the actual number or ease of use of said exploits).


Indeed.

However, the number of exploits that can be used to compromise a machine, when using Protected Mode, is pretty low (are there any exploits out in the wild right now that can, on a fully patched machine, circumvent DEP, ASLR, and Protected Mode?  I'm not aware of any, but that doesn't mean they don't exist).  The exploits that currently manage to circumvent Protected Mode tend to use third party plugins, such as Flash (due to poor design.  Why does Flash need to run a Medium IL process that communicates with the Low IL plugin?) and Adobe Acrobat, which are not exclusive to IE.

I'm much more willing to use Firefox on WinXP or below, or on other OS's, as security is on par with other browsers for those systems.  Firefox just isn't a good alternative on Vista or Win7 when taking security into consideration.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 9, 2009)

Stensca said:


> Why does Flash need to run a Medium IL process that communicates with the Low IL plugin?)


I think it may have something to do with Flash's ability to interact with things like webcams and microphones. The Wiki article doesn't really mention anything about actual hardware usage permissions, so I can't really say for sure. More likely, Adobe is lazy and makes pretty lousy products outside of their major professional lineup.


----------



## gigglingHyena (Aug 9, 2009)

... The furry favourite is obvious. XD

I use Chrome, though.


----------



## Kryn (Aug 9, 2009)

Mozilla Firefox ftw


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 9, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Buh? This is something I've never heard of and can't find any information on. Care to elaborate?
> 
> 
> I used it since version 0.60/Firebird. It was _fast_. Faster than IE, and had a fairly minimalist interface. Not so anymore, however... Well. I've customized mine to be pretty much completely minimal as far as the interface goes.
> ...



Care to say how you took all the crap off firefox?


----------



## Runefox (Aug 9, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Care to say how you took all the crap off firefox?



The vast majority of it involves moving the Address Bar and buttons up to where the File Menu is, and removing the Bookmarks and Navigation toolbars. The CompactMenu add-on is essential for compressing the File menu down to a single button so that you still have lots of room for the controls, Address Bar and search. Also, I recommend the More Tools add-on, since it separates the add-on specific menu items from the Tools menu into a More Tools menu, which makes things easier to find at a glance. The final thing that's visible is that more of the interface is "glassed" than usual; If you have Vista/Win7, grab the Glasser add-on (doesn't work on Firefox 3.5, but you can get it to work by disabling compatibility checks).


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 9, 2009)

I changed my Firefox to FIARKIPZ.

<_<

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm23/Ridley5164/Firekipz-1.jpg


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 9, 2009)

there are themes... microfox if you want (i use blue lavafox... its cool, dark and grerat with screen realty, or whatever its called)... then using personas to change the color... theres an addon that makes the stop and refresh in one button. and adon to make the menu both small and disapear. ive played around with tonsof them.  (i need them for my small 8.9in screen.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 9, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> there are themes... microfox if you want (i use blue lavafox... its cool, dark and grerat with screen realty, or whatever its called)... then using personas to change the color... theres an addon that makes the stop and refresh in one button. and adon to make the menu both small and disapear. ive played around with tonsof them.  (i need them for my small 8.9in screen.


I'm using the default FF3 skin lol.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 9, 2009)

Usually just using the "Use small icons" option achieves the same objective as the Microfox theme, and in my case, I don't really like that theme to begin with; For that matter, just changing the theme doesn't usually do much except for skin the icons and toolbars.

Also, I'm using the FF3 default, as well.

Honestly, in my opinion, my Firefox layout seems a sensible default. I used to do this long ago, and now looking at Chrome, for example, the general idea seems to be catching on. Too bad the interface is mainly competing with IE.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 12, 2009)

Firefox all the way!


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah, Firefox.


----------



## Yaps (Aug 13, 2009)

Go Firefox!!! ^^


----------



## fwLogCGI (Aug 14, 2009)

Firefox.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 14, 2009)

I've tried all but Safari.

I prefer Firefox. Works best for me.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 14, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I've tried all but Safari.
> 
> I prefer Firefox. Works best for me.


Don't, Safari's not worth it


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 14, 2009)

Chrome FTW
im a slave to google


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 14, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> im a slave to google



Don't touch me.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 14, 2009)

Fuck Yahoo n all, but Fuck Google Chrome. Its very Un-feature rich


----------



## Hir (Aug 14, 2009)

Firefox 3.5.

I prefered V3.0.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 15, 2009)

Chrome. Not that I have anything against the others. IE, I just don't use and Firefox crashes every five minutes, whereas pages crash every five minutes on Chrome, but not the whole browser.

It's all about reliability.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 15, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> Fuck Yahoo n all, but Fuck Google Chrome. Its very Un-feature rich


You annoy me, and I cant blame it on you being a juggalo as many of them are chill, and hell you are giving them a bad name too, just take it down a notch being intense is not cool its annoying and kinda pathetic, 

not trying to be a dick just letting you know you are being rather unpleasent


----------



## Timitei (Aug 15, 2009)

I use Opera.
It's the only one that actually works WELL on my computer.


----------



## phrisco (Aug 15, 2009)

I mainly use FireFox.


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 20, 2009)

Google Chrome 2 Beta. Its a lightweight firefox that isn't a resource whore waiting to happen. Plus it just has some nice operating features.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 20, 2009)

tikian12 said:


> Google Chrome 2 Beta. Its a lightweight firefox that isn't a resource whore waiting to happen. Plus it just has some nice operating features.



Actually, if you take a look at the memory usage, Chrome _is_ a bit of a resource whore. Right now, I've got one tab open and it's running two processes that come to about 130MB of RAM; opening three tabs brings me to six processes and somewhere around 200MB or so. However, it's _smoking_ fast, and I've got the RAM to spare, so...


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 20, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Actually, if you take a look at the memory usage, Chrome _is_ a bit of a resource whore. Right now, I've got one tab open and it's running two processes that come to about 130MB of RAM; opening three tabs brings me to six processes and somewhere around 200MB or so. However, it's _smoking_ fast, and I've got the RAM to spare, so...


Well on everyones computer I've used firefox takes about 382,000K just at idle. Compared to chrome's 74,000K. It's quite the substantial drop on one GB of ram.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 20, 2009)

tikian12 said:


> Well on everyones computer I've used firefox takes about 382,000K just at idle. Compared to chrome's 74,000K. It's quite the substantial drop on one GB of ram.



Are you looking at one Chrome.exe process, or all of them? Each Chrome tab has a separate process that takes about that much memory.  Perhaps it's different when you only have 1GB of memory, though.


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 20, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Are you looking at one Chrome.exe process, or all of them? Each Chrome tab has a separate process that takes about that much memory.  Perhaps it's different when you only have 1GB of memory, though.


 okay, 80,000K. 29000K and 54000K for 1 tab.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 20, 2009)

Google Chrome for forums because it's so damn fast, and Firefox for everything else because I can't fucking stand adverts.


----------



## Tikak Flux (Sep 12, 2009)

No praise for Seamonkey?! I mean come on it does everything! Even HTML website creation!  (I'm Using Chrome To View FurAffinity, Incognito Mode FTW!)


----------



## Runefox (Sep 12, 2009)

Tikak Flux said:


> No praise for Seamonkey?! I mean come on it does everything! Even HTML website creation!  (I'm Using Chrome To View FurAffinity, Incognito Mode FTW!)



Seamonkey's a suite, including a variation on what we know as the Firefox browser (same page rendering/add-on engine, though its source is based on Mozilla), mail client, HTML editor, etc. It's the continuation of the Mozilla suite (which itself was a continuation of the Netscape Communicator suite), which was discontinued shortly after Firefox' release, IIRC. Initially, plans were made to incorporate Firefox as the web browser for the Mozilla suite, and Thunderbird as the E-Mail client; I believe these fell through, though Thunderbird shares code with the Seamonkey mail client.

Also, Incognito Mode = No cache/cookies after browser exit, no history. It doesn't mask your IP address or anything like that.


----------



## Hendikins (Sep 13, 2009)

Tikak Flux said:


> No praise for Seamonkey?! I mean come on it does everything! Even HTML website creation!




This message brought to you by Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.1.1pre) Gecko/20090722 SeaMonkey/2.0b1 (Hendikins)

*grin*



Runefox said:


> Seamonkey's a suite, including a variation on what we know as the Firefox browser (same page rendering/add-on engine, though its source is based on Mozilla), mail client, HTML editor, etc. It's the continuation of the Mozilla suite (which itself was a continuation of the Netscape Communicator suite), which was discontinued shortly after Firefox' release, IIRC.



A slight adjustment to the history lesson may be in order.
Project SeaMonkey (aka the Mozilla suite) didn't actually share any 4.x code in the end. After the 1.0 release there was a fork called mozilla/browser, which would later become Firebird, then Firefox.

The Mozilla suite was not actually completely dropped until Firefox 1.5 was released. However, it has been maintained under its original project name of SeaMonkey by the community, which happens to include Gecko developers.



Runefox said:


> Initially, plans were made to incorporate Firefox as the web browser for the Mozilla suite, and Thunderbird as the E-Mail client; I believe these fell through, though Thunderbird shares code with the Seamonkey mail client.



SeaMonkey 2.0 is going to be a lot closer to that goal in the sense that it will share toolkit rather than using the older XPFE. It will not actually share the UI of Firefox or Thunderbird (for better or worse), however extensions will easily be able to be adapted (mainly overlaying navigator.xul instead of browser.xul for Firefox extensions, I haven't looked at Mail).

Amusingly, in what I consider to be an ironic twist, SeaMonkey is actually faster and chews less RAM than Firefox does on my system. Go figure.

Anyway, all this just serves to remind me that I should spin those Linux/x86_64 SeaMonkey 1.1.18 (and probably 2.0b2 any time now) builds that I never got around to doing...

-- Hendikins
Mozilla PluginDoc | #firefox SOP | Retired MozillaZine Forums Moderator | 10 years of using Mozilla (Project SeaMonkey Milestone 8.5 - HEAD)


----------



## Tony (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm currently using Internet Explorer 8. But I mostly like to use Firefox.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 13, 2009)

For some reason or another my computer did not like the latest version of Firefox. So I went on to use Safari, it works well enough.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 13, 2009)

I've used Opera and Chrome during the times I've been sick of Firefox...

Unfortunately, Chrome still has no adblocker, and it eats RAM and cycles like L. Ron Hubbard popped pills; and Opera, while great, breaks a lot of the websites I go to with its strict standards-compliance business. So I'm stuck with Firefox, because IE is still too slow.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2009)

Chrome does technically have an ad blocker (Ad Sweep), but it's a pain in the ass to get working, and not very flexible.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 13, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Chrome does technically have an ad blocker (Ad Sweep), but it's a pain in the ass to get working, and not very flexible.


Ad Sweep isn't even updated any more, as far as I'm aware, and I've never even managed to install it.

Opera has the best adblocker, though. Right-click, select "Block content", then click whatever you want blocked and hit OK. Unlike Firefox's take on that, which only works on one element per activation >_>


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Opera has the best adblocker, though. Right-click, select "Block content", then click whatever you want blocked and hit OK. Unlike Firefox's take on that, which only works on one element per activation >_>


Opera used to operate just like Chrome does - Rather painfully. There are other Firefox add-ons that offer the same functionality, though, and can block pretty much any class of elements. Ah, yes, here it is. Along with Adblock Plus (and a good filterset), this'll kill anything.

Personally, though, unless it's an audio flash ad, I don't usually care much.


----------



## Ruko (Sep 13, 2009)

Firefox. I used chrome for a while, but ended up going back to firefox.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 13, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Personally, though, unless it's an audio flash ad, I don't usually care much.



I really hate those, especially when I have my headphones on...


----------



## Remy (Sep 13, 2009)

Firefox. Of course. <3


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 13, 2009)

Firefox all the freakin' way, man.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 13, 2009)

Firefox.

It seems to run the fastest, and have the most useful addons and features for me.


----------



## TDK (Sep 13, 2009)

It's a tie between Chrome and Firefox, got Chrome on my laptop and Firefox on the desktop. I'm pretty happy with both, way better alternatives than IE.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 14, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Opera used to operate just like Chrome does - Rather painfully.


Years and years ago, perhaps 



> There are other Firefox add-ons that offer the same functionality, though, and can block pretty much any class of elements. Ah, yes, here it is. Along with Adblock Plus (and a good filterset), this'll kill anything.
> 
> Personally, though, unless it's an audio flash ad, I don't usually care much.


Thanks


----------



## JMAA (Sep 14, 2009)

I use to have Chrome. Yes, I'm sorry, Firefox is becoming a toolbar hog.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 14, 2009)

JMAA said:


> I use to have Chrome. Yes, I'm sorry, Firefox is becoming a toolbar hog.


That's your fault for installing toolbars in the first place >_>


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 14, 2009)

I use firefox, chrome, and internet Explorer 8.

Internet explorer is the best of them all! I barely use the other 2. they suck horribly

I can't believe most of you use FireFox. I hate it


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> I use firefox, chrome, and internet Explorer 8.
> 
> Internet explorer is the best of them all! I barely use the other 2. they suck horribly



wat


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 14, 2009)

huh? what?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 14, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> huh? what?


More to the present point, is that your RL name?


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 14, 2009)

yes but I have a middle name


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> yes but I have a middle name



I hope that your middle name is "Danger" if you're posting with your real name on the internet


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 14, 2009)

I searched my name and there are lots of other people with the same name as me :|


----------



## Aden (Sep 14, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> I searched my name and there are lots of other people with the same name as me :|





Jessica Chen said:


> Internet explorer is the best of them all!



It's okay, one only has to look for the dumbest person with your name and they've found you.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 14, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> Internet explorer is the best of them all! I barely use the other 2. they suck horribly


 Someone's trapped in 1997!



> I can't believe most of you use FireFox. I hate it


They work identically; All browsers do. Hell, Firefox can be set up to look and act like IE. Internet Explorer is swiss-cheesed as far as security holes go. Firefox and other browsers are not. Internet Explorer still doesn't implement a proper, working HTML standards-compliance mode. The others are far closer to that goal. Internet Explorer has been and continued to be one of the major vectors for the spread of malware worldwide for the past decade.

If not for Firefox and Opera, Microsoft had no intentions of continuing with the Internet Explorer project, and were content to leave it at 6.0; The IE team actually has Mozilla and Opera to thank for having jobs. In fact, they sent the Mozilla team a cake upon releasing version 1.0 of Firefox as thanks.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 14, 2009)

Aden said:


> It's okay, one only has to look for the dumbest person with your name and they've found you.


My sentiments exactly 



Runefox said:


> Someone's trapped in 1997!
> 
> 
> They work identically; All browsers do. Hell, Firefox can be set up to look and act like IE. Internet Explorer is swiss-cheesed as far as security holes go. Firefox and other browsers are not. Internet Explorer still doesn't implement a proper, working HTML standards-compliance mode. The others are far closer to that goal.


Unfortunately, Opera's HTML standards-compliance is the default and only mode it comes in, which breaks a lot of websites v_v



> Internet Explorer has been and continued to be one of the major vectors for the spread of malware worldwide for the past decade.


The others being "user stupidity" and "people with too much time on their hands" 



> If not for Firefox and Opera, Microsoft had no intentions of continuing with the Internet Explorer project, and were content to leave it at 6.0; The IE team actually has Mozilla and Opera to thank for having jobs. In fact, they sent the Mozilla team a cake upon releasing version 1.0 of Firefox as thanks.


I remember reading about that cake. It made me chuckle.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 14, 2009)

Mmm... Trap...



> Unfortunately, Opera's HTML standards-compliance is the default and only mode it comes in, which breaks a lot of websites v_v


Yeah, when I do site design, I try to ensure that Opera, Safari, and other not-so-standard browsers are able to also render the pages properly. It usually takes a bit of tweaking, buuut... In the end, the more browsers it works with, the wider your potential audience.

Oddly enough, in my experience, Opera's rendering engine has always been very similar to Safari's in terms of how it displays.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 14, 2009)

Firefox


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 15, 2009)

Firefox of course, both cute AND useful, best combo!


----------



## Corto (Sep 15, 2009)

Firefox in general, Chrome to browse porn.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 15, 2009)

Corto said:


> Firefox in general, Chrome to browse porn.



That seems inefficient due to all of the adverts on porn sites.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 15, 2009)

I use Internet Explorer.
And occassionally, Firefox.

And I utilize Xerobank for naughty naughty things.


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 16, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> I use firefox, chrome, and internet Explorer 8.
> 
> Internet explorer is the best of them all! I barely use the other 2. they suck horribly
> 
> I can't believe most of you use FireFox. I hate it


Lol...
Mozilla definitely knows what they're doing.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 16, 2009)

Did I say I use Chrome?
I know it's zero privacy, but I don't have much of private unless you talk of Tuenti, that it's not much. But at least I browse quite faster than Firefox.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 16, 2009)

JMAA said:


> Did I say I use Chrome?
> I know it's zero privacy, but I don't have much of private unless you talk of Tuenti, that it's not much. But at least I browse quite faster than Firefox.



Despite what you've heard form the rumour mill, Chrome doesn't report everything to Google.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 16, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Despite what you've heard form the rumour mill, Chrome doesn't report everything to Google.


I just knew when I heard it's only for caching purposes.


----------



## Aderanko (Sep 16, 2009)

Currently I'm using Safari for Windows.

Until recently I was a long time Opera user, but I decided to ditch it after the last update which seemed to add more clutter and lose some of the previous usability. I've also used Firefox in the past and I can't say I was that impressed. We're talking quite a few versions back mind.


----------



## Mr_Di (Sep 17, 2009)

Google Chrome FTW! <333


----------



## Shino (Sep 17, 2009)

I've got both Firefox and Chrome as backup browsers, but I haven't touched them since install (on this OS build anyways). Call me a MS brown noser, but I've always found that IE works just fine for my needs, and because some of the client-side apps I have to use for work require it, it's annoying to have to switch back and forth.

I've used just about all the big browsers out there (FF, Chrome, Opera, even safari, though _that _one pissed me off to no end) and I just prefer IE 8's interface and feature set over the others. That, and I've never had any real security problems or compatibility issues.


Or maybe I'm just lazy. Yeah, that's probably it.


----------



## Project_X (Sep 17, 2009)

You're asking furries what browser they use. Firefox is going to win. >_>

But I'm a rebel and use IE and Opera. :3


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 17, 2009)

Project_X said:


> You're asking furries what browser they use. Firefox is going to win. >_>
> 
> But I'm a rebel and use IE and Opera. :3



IE is insecure, slow and fail. ;P 

Firefawx is t3h sex.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 17, 2009)

Project_X said:


> You're asking furries what browser they use. Firefox is going to win. >_>


Quoted for obviousness.

(...say, did you ever get NeoTokyo working right? )


----------



## Runefox (Sep 17, 2009)

Shino said:


> That, and I've never had any real security problems or compatibility issues.


You are _incredibly_ lucky. Even IE8's tightened security features don't help it against drive-by-downloads and there's still ways malware authors get through.

Also, it's people like you that make web developers' jobs harder. >=| Standards compliance is still terrible (XHTML = No. SVG = No.).


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Sep 17, 2009)

my dad uses Mozilla Firefox but I profer Internet Explorer


----------



## Project_X (Sep 17, 2009)

Hackfox said:


> IE is insecure, slow and fail. ;P
> 
> Firefawx is t3h sex.



Hm....Never let me down.
Firefox always crashes on me. Dumb fox hates me. >_>


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 17, 2009)

Project_X said:


> Hm....Never let me down.
> Firefox always crashes on me. Dumb fox hates me. >_>


Considering that you once wiped out your entire hard drive because I told you it would make your game work, I don't think it's the _program_ that's dumb...


----------



## Shireton (Sep 20, 2009)

I use Opera, and, if it fails to work on a certain website, which is rare, I use Firefox.


----------



## Benn (Sep 20, 2009)

Internet Explorer FTW


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 23, 2009)

Lately I'm using Firefox and Chrome. Firefox for add-ons and speed since IE is...Ugh.

Chrome for very quick and low-cal browsing when I only need the web.


----------



## gotorightway123 (Sep 23, 2009)

You missed Konqueror, though. It's a pretty widespread browser on the Linux side (used to be the analogue to IE in my books, especially how it integrates with KDE). There's others, too, but nobody actually uses Galeon, Epiphany or Mozilla, and K-Meleon and Iceweasel don't count (derivatives).

EDIT: Lawl at Lynx. I have a "Lynx Viewer" plugin (Yellowpipe Lynx Viewer Tool) for Firefox because text browsers are awesome. Well. Not really. Either way, Links is a much more feature-complete text-based web browser.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 23, 2009)

I've had some problems with Mozilla Firefox. There was a point in which Firefox would crash like a little kid playing Grand Theft Auto and I've only had problems on "BROWSER ONLY!!!" sites on Google chrome. Firefox I still do use on my Macintosh because it doesn't crash as much, but it's still the only program that's beachballed my Mac. And I mean numerous times.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 23, 2009)

gotorightway123 said:


> You missed Konqueror, though. It's a pretty widespread browser on the Linux side (used to be the analogue to IE in my books, especially how it integrates with KDE). There's others, too, but nobody actually uses Galeon, Epiphany or Mozilla, and K-Meleon and Iceweasel don't count (derivatives).
> 
> EDIT: Lawl at Lynx. I have a "Lynx Viewer" plugin (Yellowpipe Lynx Viewer Tool) for Firefox because text browsers are awesome. Well. Not really. Either way, Links is a much more feature-complete text-based web browser.





Runefox said:


> You missed Konqueror, though. It's a pretty widespread browser on the Linux side (used to be the analogue to IE in my books, especially how it integrates with KDE). There's others, too, but nobody actually uses Galeon, Epiphany or Mozilla, and K-Meleon and Iceweasel don't count (derivatives).
> 
> EDIT: Lawl at Lynx. I have a "Lynx Viewer" plugin (Yellowpipe Lynx Viewer Tool) for Firefox because text browsers are awesome. Well. Not really. Either way, Links is a much more feature-complete text-based web browser.



Requesting a ban


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 23, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Requesting a ban



Hammer time! :twisted:


----------



## NomeKo (Sep 23, 2009)

in my point of view, i used to like FireFox, but then i found that Internet explorer has a bit more intresting stuff than Firefox, but still, Firefox is faster, and easier


----------



## Runefox (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, I'm flattered that a spambot / moron would copy _my_ post out of all these 9 pages. XD


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 23, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Hammer time! :twisted:



Yay <3


----------



## Shino (Sep 23, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Hammer time! :twisted:


 Hehe, Irre got to play. ^_^

@RF: standards or not, the majority of the internet plays fine with IE, and it hasn't given me any reason not to trust it yet. You talk about security, but most security issues result from PEBKAC, not bad browser design.
For comparison: Windows isn't the most secure OS, but it is _by far _the most popular. Should Windows be erased from the computing collective just because it's slightly less secure?

Good or not, it's got tenure. It's not going anywhere. And personally, I like it. Period.



BTW, does anybody else think this thread would make a good sticky?


----------



## Runefox (Sep 24, 2009)

Shino said:


> Hehe, Irre got to play. ^_^
> 
> @RF: standards or not, the majority of the internet plays fine with IE, and it hasn't given me any reason not to trust it yet. You talk about security, but most security issues result from PEBKAC, not bad browser design.


Most sites are designed with IE in mind (it has the largest market share after all), and hence many fail the W3C standards tests, save those that code to standards and tweak for IE later. As for security, look up "Drive-By Download".



> For comparison: Windows isn't the most secure OS, but it is _by far _the most popular. Should Windows be erased from the computing collective just because it's slightly less secure?


Eh, no. But for the most part, using Windows isn't like walking in a minefield. For some time, the major reason why Windows had so many vulnerabilities was the direct integration of (Internet) Explorer and the ease with which one can execute foreign code through its many holes. A properly-firewalled Windows system isn't necessarily less secure than anything else when one uses the right software with it and doesn't present a PEBKAC. Well, that and the WMF exploit.



> Good or not, it's got tenure. It's not going anywhere. And personally, I like it. Period.


Eh, well, that's your opinion, and that's fine. IE8 isn't _terrible_ like IE6 and IE7 were, but I still don't trust it. For me, its "tenure" has a long history of security holes and randomly rendering things a "certain" way (how the bloody shit can you misinterpret pixel measurements? >=|) that grates me to no end.


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 24, 2009)

Runefox said:


> For me, its "tenure" has a long history of security holes and randomly rendering things a "certain" way that grates me to no end.



Mmhmm. See: ActiveX.


----------



## Bababooey (Jan 12, 2021)

Of *course* most of you guys use Firefox. Of course you do. Lol


----------



## Raever (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm surprised at how many use Firefox. 
Though I guess I shouldn't be.

I use Chrome - but I'm not sure if I should switch to Firefox given what someone said about rendering...? Could this be explained more?


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jan 16, 2021)

Raever said:


> I'm surprised at how many use Firefox.
> Though I guess I shouldn't be.
> 
> I use Chrome - but I'm not sure if I should switch to Firefox given what someone said about rendering...? Could this be explained more?


Might be worth considering the thread was created back in 2009 and most of the votes and replies are from that time. I am positive a lot of people still use Firefox today but I am not sure the poll numbers would quite be the same today, possibly a lot of opinions that could change in over 10 years too.

I use *Vivaldi *myself, gladly advise people to check it out. Several years back I used both Firefox and Chrome, but once I tried out Vivaldi I've not looked back c:


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 17, 2021)

I heard Duckduckgo is pretty good, and doesn't reflect google's shitty practices.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jan 17, 2021)

Yeah, I totally use Netscape! XD


----------



## SkyEagle (Jan 24, 2021)

Firefox on PC
DuckDuckGo on IOS/Android
...
Unbeatable combo with good privacy, both browsers rarely disappointed me


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 24, 2021)

Chrome on my Chrome OS tablet (it just makes sense, full browser and touch optimised)

Samsung Internet on Android (intuitive UI, best unified dark theme support and plugins)

Chrome on PC (it's better than Firefox now)


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 25, 2021)

I've been using Firefox since it came out.

Anyone else remember Netscape?


----------



## fernshiine (Jan 25, 2021)

I switch between Firefox and Google.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jan 25, 2021)

Mostly Chrome and Safari. I've been considering using Brave and Torr but I don't have enough reason to use them yet.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 25, 2021)

I currently use Microsoft Edge because it works well with my computer


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2021)

Pale Moon.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 25, 2021)

Opera, fast and works well, and I have my suspicions about Edge and Chrome.


----------



## anonfoxer (Jan 25, 2021)

Legitimately using Opera GX more now. If Chrome goes through with their update of removing details in the address bar I'm switching over to either it or Firefox completely


----------



## JuniperW (Jan 26, 2021)

Chrome or Safari. Depends on if I'm using my computer or phone/iPad.


----------



## ziishu (Feb 12, 2021)

For my phone, Brave. 
For my Laptop, Firefox


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 20, 2021)

Computer uses Firefox, tablet uses the built-in Samsung browser.

Phone uses DuckDuckGo - funny story is that started because a site I visited a lot at the time was suddenly, on both Chrome and Samsung browsers, redirecting me to a spam site.  Switching browsers DIDN'T actually solve that, turns out the site got hijacked and was fixed on its own a few days later.


----------



## rekcerW (Feb 22, 2021)

i've loved f/f since it was still a big contender just because it was a good browser. now it's still a pretty good browser, and it makes me feel more furry so fuck everybody.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 22, 2021)

rekcerW said:


> it makes me feel more furry


How furry, this furry?


----------



## Kailirian (Mar 1, 2021)

In desktop: Firefox. 
In Android devices: Google Chrome 
I used to be a chrome user in my Pc too, but it was a slow and old computer, and ff was little bit faster. I could go back to use Chrome again but just got used to it and prefer it ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## KairanD (Mar 2, 2021)

I was using Chromium and Firefox. Now I only use Firefox.

Btw, I use GNU/Linux (Pop!OS 20.10).


----------



## GroovySpaceFox (Mar 3, 2021)

I prefer using Firefox.


----------



## moss235 (Mar 5, 2021)

I use Firefox too ^^

Maybe a little off topic but since the topic of privacy is coming up, I also want to share the extensions I use that help with tracking/ads, I'd recommend all of them:
- Privacy Badger (another web browsing furry icon?) -- blocks trackers, and learns new ones based on what patterns it sees on the pages you visit
- HTTPS Everywhere -- forces encrypted connections whenever possible, and can warn you when you're visiting a site without encryption
- DuckDuckGo -- gives you a quick letter-grade rating of the privacy practices for the site you're currently visiting, and blocks some trackers too
- uBlock Origin -- all-around good ad blocker

I also use Vimium which gives vim-like navigation in the browser, but it's not related to privacy, just a cool extension if you know how to use vim already.


----------



## rekcerW (Mar 7, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> How furry, this furry?
> 
> View attachment 102579


idk if i could get that furry if i tried, but it's an aspiration


----------

